# Fritz WLAN Stick defekt?



## diecheckernudel (22. März 2010)

O.k, vorne weg, ich hab die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber nichts dergleichen gefunden...
Seit ein paar Tagen ärgere ich mich mit meinem FritzWlan Stick rum. Mal wieder. Ich hatte ihn schon einmal eingeschickt, weil er einfach keine WLAN-Netze gefunden hat(es ist der Stick N). Nun wieder das selbe Problem.
Die USB-Kontrolllampe leuchtet, die WLAN-Lampe aber nicht. Wenn ich ihn zum PW-abgleich in unsere 7240 stecke, leuchtet aber die WLAN-Lampe...
Software und Treiber habe ich schon mehrfach deinstalliert und wieder installiert.
Ich habe einfach Angst, dass vllt. die USB-Spannung zu hoch ist und ich ihn damit zerschossen habe... 
Wie könnte ich diese messen?

BS: Windows 7 U. 64bit
Hardware müsste in der Signatur stehen...

THX im vorraus.

---diecheckernudel---


----------



## theLamer (22. März 2010)

Hast du den richtigen 64-bit-Treiber? Bzw lief er schonmal reibungslos unter Win7?

Zu hohe USB-Spannung kannst du als Grund eigentlich ausschließen, sowas habe ich auch noch nie gehört


----------



## diecheckernudel (22. März 2010)

Ja, ich habe extra den aktuellen 64bit Treiber von AVM gedownloadet. Hab auf alles eigentlich geachtet.


----------



## diecheckernudel (24. März 2010)

diecheckernudel schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe extra den aktuellen 64bit Treiber von AVM gedownloadet. Hab auf alles eigentlich geachtet.


Eine Zeit lang lief alles reibungslos. Ich glaube, ich hatte den PC für 2  Stunden in den Energyspar-Modus gesetzt. Danach funktionierte er nicht  mehr


----------



## Tigerking (24. März 2010)

Hast du den Online bestellt ?

Wenn du ihn irgendwo aus dem Markt hast und noch Garantie drauf dann geh einfach hin und lass ihn dir nocheinmal austauschen.

Aber wenn der schon zwei mal den selben Fehler macht ist es echt bisschen seltsam. Probier den doch mal bei einem Kumpel auf seinem Rechner zu testzwecken.


----------



## diecheckernudel (24. März 2010)

Hab den von 1und1.
Ist aber komisch, davor hatte ich den gleichen, das selbe Problem, AVM eingschickt, meinen Aktuellen bekommen... .


----------



## SiQ (27. März 2010)

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem unter Win7 32Bit. Liegt an Windows! Es geht kein WlanStick bei mir! Musst ein Kabel legen und warten, dass ein Service Pack kommt. Musste ich auch.


----------

